# small square baling rate



## scots7882 (Aug 26, 2014)

I've got a neighbor with a john deere 24t square baler that is willing to do some small square baling for me. They are extremely generous and offered to do the baling for free, but I explained that I would like to make it worth their while. the problem is I'm not sure what the going rate is.

I am looking to have them square bale a 3 acre alfalfa field, a 7 acre alfalfa/grass mix, and 8 acres grass hay. (not all at once, but split up into 2 different times) They are going to bale the hay onto the ground, and I am going to pick it up. I will also do the cutting and raking of the hay.

I was wondering if I paid them by the bale....how much should I pay them per bale

or if I paid them by the hour....what is a fair rate?

Or If I paid them in square bales what would be a fair amount?

They also offered to cut the ten acres of alfalfa with their mower conditioner.....If they were to mow it with their mower conditioner, how much is the going rate for that?

thanks in advance for any information/responses.

Scots 7882


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Cutting hay here is between 17 and 21 dollars per acre. Baling small squares is 60 to 65 cents per bale.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Noticed the Iowa custom rate average was .65 cents.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

I'd say around .65-.70 per bale since they're dropping them on the ground.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Here I charge $1/bale plus fuel to bale on ground and $2/bale plus fuel to mow, tedd, rake, and bale. To just mow it is $73/hr. plus fuel.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I also charge $1 sq bale on the ground or $2 to cut,rake & bale on the ground with no fuel charge. $80 per hr to cut.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

IH 1586 said:


> Here I charge $1/bale plus fuel to bale on ground and $2/bale plus fuel to mow, tedd, rake, and bale. To just mow it is $73/hr. plus fuel.


Is that $2/bale plus fuel include storing?? Or just dropped on the ground?


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

PaCustomBaler said:


> Is that $2/bale plus fuel include storing?? Or just dropped on the ground?


Dropped on the ground. I only have one customer that I square bale for. This year I had the accumulator so they were in groups of 10 for him.


----------

